# Looking for a Tomiskaway Golden



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to GRF. There are several members here who have goldens from that kennel. They are some very handsome goldens. Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## goldenbo (Jun 14, 2010)

thank-you for the warm welcome! I found this site by typing in tomiskaways golden a few months ago..I replied to an ad for an ex breeding tomiskaways female, she had already found a home.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Perhaps contacting the kennel would be your best bet. They may be retiring a male/female from their breeding program. Often they're also the first people contacted if a family can't keep their dog. I'd recommend getting in touch ASAP with them.


----------

